# Indesign CS Rounded Corners



## stv1701 (Nov 17, 2004)

HELP!

Create a picture box with round corners. How do you do it? It's driving me mad, I'm sure I've done it before.

TIA


----------



## stv1701 (Nov 17, 2004)

Finally found it myself! Object > Corner Effects

Hidden away, or what!


----------



## mdnky (Nov 18, 2004)

In previous versions it used to be nicely contained in a contextual menu (opposite click of mouse).  Hate having to run through the menus in CS to do it now.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 18, 2004)

It is really silly! Why don't they have a rounded box tool in the toolbar?!!


----------



## ex0dus (Nov 19, 2004)

Isn't this what the rounded rectangle tool is for aswell?


----------



## mdnky (Nov 19, 2004)

It's a normal box with an effect applied.  You can choose rounded, bevel, fancy, etc. as well as the size of the effect.  I just think it's nuts that they've buried it in the menubar instead of leaving it in the contextual menu...after all they left Feather and Drop Shadow in the contextual menu...


----------



## stv1701 (Nov 20, 2004)

ex0dus said:
			
		

> Isn't this what the rounded rectangle tool is for aswell?



As far as I know no such tool exists. Unlike Illustrator and Photoshop.


----------

